# how long it takes for tipplers eggs to hatch?



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guys i have pair of tipller and they laid about 19 days ago but they didnt hatch after 18 days do u know how long it takes for them to hatch?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They should hatch around those times unless if they are not fertile. If you hold them and feel/see clear fluid, then the eggs are not fertile. Sometimes baby inside die, too. Wait for 2 or 3 more days. I remember having one egg hatched around the 20th days. I almost threw it away.


----------

